# NX2000 front brakes (ad22vf) on 99 Sentra GXE



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

The front brakes on my daily driver 99 Sentra GXE are way underpowered for daily beltway abuse, and highway to traffic jam cruising. The rotors, drums and pads were just replaced when I bought the car last May. One of my front rotors is already warped. I did a search for NX2000 brake swap. My car does not have abs. So do I need the Altima porportioning valve? Are the B13 and B14 front brakes ( spindles, hubs, calipers etc.) the same because a lot of swap info referred to the B13. Would a 2oo Sx SER front brake swap be beter, as what are the rotor sizes for the GA16DE, SE-R, and NX 2000? I would only be doing the front swap so would it go like the B13 swap info on the Nismo B13 brake upgrade guide? I want to go with stock brembo rotors and hi perf pads, no slots or holes. Fitted under 15'' SER wheels. Thanks for ANY help.-Chris


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all that you need to buy is this:
1. nx2000 1993 front brakes from the ABS car
2. nx2000 1993 front rotors from the ABS car
3. and tourque members.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

what about the rears, cuz i'm thinking of doing a conversion


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

TQ members 
93 ABS rotors 
calipers from the 93 ABS car


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

if u have a 99 then your front bakes are the same as a ser's (b14). 91-97 ga16de has 9.1" x 18mm the ser's(and 98-99 ga's) are 9.8" x 18mm and the nx2ks are 10.1 x 26mm. The price difference is about 10-15 dallors more for loaded nx2k from a part store. Add matching rotors and your done 4 bout 250-300.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

SXSENIS said:


> if u have a 99 then your front bakes are the same as a ser's (b14). 91-97 ga16de has 9.1" x 18mm the ser's(and 98-99 ga's) are 9.8" x 18mm and the nx2ks are 10.1 x 26mm. The price difference is about 10-15 dallors more for loaded nx2k from a part store. Add matching rotors and your done 4 bout 250-300.


Ah, so for the B14 I don't need to swap knuckles or hubs, just calipers (or pads) , and rotors correct? What was this I read about the Altima porportioning valve? I am assuming since I don't have ABS or rear disc I do not need it, but expect slight pedal travel? Thanks for your help, I do appreciate it. :cheers:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Without a doubt, get a set of "loaded" calipers if you decide to go through with the brake upgrade. The loaded calipers come with the torque members. Only other thing to get is the AD22VF rotors and maybe stainless brake lines and good brake fluid for finishing touches. You will not need any type of proportioning valve with this upgrade at all, since the overall brake bias will not be changed that much. Just stronger stopping power and much better fade resistance when you hit the stop pedal.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Loaded means caliper,mount bracket(torque member),and pads. you just have to remove the dust sheild and bolt on. and of couse the rotors. And he's right you don't need the alti master cylinder(proportioning valve) for this.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Alright, I went to try and order my calipers for the NX2000 for my 99 GXE sentra. They said I need to see if it was a US made car or Japanese car. Which caliper do I need the U.S. built one or Japanese built one for the upgrade? And do I really need the ABS calipers if I don't have ABS on my car?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you want the ABS calipers and rotors because they are much larger. as for the jap built or us built as far as i know it dosent matter at all.......they are all the same one is simply cheaper.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Do the abs calipers have the solenoids and sensors for abs, and will it hook up to a non abs system?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

SentGXE99 said:


> Alright, I went to try and order my calipers for the NX2000 for my 99 GXE sentra. They said I need to see if it was a US made car or Japanese car. Which caliper do I need the U.S. built one or Japanese built one for the upgrade? And do I really need the ABS calipers if I don't have ABS on my car?


You tell them its a Jap car, the NX's were all Japanese I believe. Anyway, I said Japanese and got the right parts. 
Search for Part numbers, I posted my Raybestos part numbers, and there are other brand part numbers posted. 
Good luck, also search for instructions, I cut and bent my dust shield, others cut it away. 
Re: next post, the brakes were on an ABS nx2000 car, but there are no abs parts on my car or the brakes I installed. So no problem.


----------



## maddnizmo (Oct 3, 2004)

Is there a drilled or slotted rotors we can get for the adf's instead of some stock ones


----------



## maddnizmo (Oct 3, 2004)

maddnizmo said:


> Is there a drilled or slotted rotors we can get for the adf's instead of some stock ones



What I mean is there other options then powerstop/powerslot rotors

or any 4x100 10"5 rotors will do


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

whats the difference between the abs and non abs brakes off the NX2k?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ABS are thicker.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Marius said:


> whats the difference between the abs and non abs brakes off the NX2k?


Its my understanding only the ABS NX2000 had the ad22vf brakes. (or its the easiest way to get the big brakes as all the ABS cars had these brakes) 
Yes they are thicker as 1.6 pete says but also larger Diameter. 
If you search you will find out more about the stock sizes, from memory the ad22vf's are 10.1 inches 
Good Luck......


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Slotted Rotors*

Mossyperformance has the perfect package. AD22VF calipers, powerslot rotors and axxis metal master brake pads. You can even upgrade to stage 3 with crown stainless break lines and Motul break fluid. I myself am going to get the stage 2 AD22VF calipers, slotted rotors and axxis pads for my 94 B13. Im just wondering with this kit is it bolt on and go? Does anyone have any experience ordering the AD22VF break upgrade from Greg? Just wanna know if theres anything extra I need.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If you want some great information on this check out www.nissanperformancemag.com and take a look at the project 1.6turbo. Mike did the upgrade on his "way back when."

I believe 99se-l ALSO did a write up in an older issue about the COMPLETE upgrade front and back.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/brakes/

and 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

the reason i ask is because i have a chance to buy a set for 150 bucks. Ill clean them up and buy new rotors and pads but i was wondering if its worth it if they arent the right ones, (ABS version). The seller doesnt know which ones they are. Is there a way to check to see which ones they are?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the ABS version has a "biohazerd" sysmbol stamped into the top. unless the rotors are bent there is no need to replace them, just have them turnedon a brake lathe. and get "carbotech" brake pads, 99se-l says they put a gret finish on his rotors so it should "restore" your rotors as well, along with insain stoping power.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Marius said:


> the reason i ask is because i have a chance to buy a set for 150 bucks. Ill clean them up and buy new rotors and pads but i was wondering if its worth it if they arent the right ones, (ABS version). The seller doesnt know which ones they are. Is there a way to check to see which ones they are?


150 is at best OK
I paid $220 with core and Shipping for rebuilt calipers "loaded" and with new rotors all Raybestos. from Rockauto. 
So if you have to buy pads and rotors you are way above 220 !!! 

And you should look for ad22vf on the calipers. there are pictures somewhere on the forum.

Good luck.....

EDIT:--------------Found this from when I was upgrading mine.....
I ordered Raybestos from this....
Part numbers for ad22vf upgrade
Rotors:
BENDIX 141794 
RAYBESTOS 96280 
DELCO/DURASTOP 18A517 

CALIPERS:

WAGNER L126784 Lt Hand
WAGNER L126785 Rt Hand

CARDONE F LEFT 17-1441
CARDONE F RIGHT 17-1440

RAYBESTOS F LEFT RC10156
RAYBESTOS F RIGHT RC10155

AUTO SPECIALTY F LEFT 40-51090
AUTO SPECIALTY F RIGHT 40-51089


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

maddnizmo said:


> What I mean is there other options then powerstop/powerslot rotors
> 
> or any 4x100 10"5 rotors will do


Product: Brake Disc 

front (257 x 26mm)	FITS: 

Year Range: 
11/1990-6/1992


Catalog No: N1000-34540	
Brand: Brembo	
Weight: 14.25	
: 
Our Price: $34.95	
List Price: $115.35	
You Save: $80.40


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I found this for nissan Part numbers for AD22VF parts ..... 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51815 

Good Luck....


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=902989#post902989

Read the last two post.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=902989#post902989
> 
> Read the last two post.


Are you asking if I know the difference between ABS and non-ABS brakes ? 
The answer to that is no. 
I only know what I read here before doing my conversion, that the safest way to ask for the AD22VF brakes is by ABS nx2000 Jap manf. 
I posted all the part numbers I found when I was researching because they were scattered all over the two forums. 
I think you are correct that there are other years and options out there with the AD22VF's but that is my perception and not from fact.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

IanH said:


> Are you asking if I know the difference between ABS and non-ABS brakes ?
> The answer to that is no.
> I only know what I read here before doing my conversion, that the safest way to ask for the AD22VF brakes is by ABS nx2000 Jap manf.
> I posted all the part numbers I found when I was researching because they were scattered all over the two forums.
> I think you are correct that there are other years and options out there with the AD22VF's but that is my perception and not from fact.



Sorry, when I wrote that, the last two post were number 4 and 5 (Made by me). I wasnt asking anything. There is no difference between ABSed and Non ABSed NX brakes. Both have AD22's. Both use the same pads, and both use the same Rotors.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

good post.. looking to do this upgrade also. 
thanks guys


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

seven_b13 said:


> good post.. looking to do this upgrade also.
> thanks guys


Well since you resurrected this thread from the dead I have a question about alternative brake pads for the AD22VF set up.
Mine are worn out, raybestos that came with the loaded calipers, did about 32000 miles.
my use is strictly street, I do not want to increase front bias, any suggestions for replacement pads ?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Honestly...I run the Cheapest pads availible on the street (Wearever Silvers). With el cheapo pads and some sythetic brake fluid I have only felt my brakes fade once on the street (because I came down from 100mph hard about 3 times). Unless your trying to Autocross on the street or your making alot of HP then a cheap pad should be good for you. 

If you want a nice Bite Try a Carbotech pad. But that nice bite isnt going to cost $30 like cheap pads are...


----------

